# Claiming tax relief on pension contributions



## lane (20 Oct 2008)

I have recently started a PRSA and am contributing to it directly from my own bank account each month.. I didn't have the option of having it deducted directly from my salary.

Can anyone tell me whether its a straight forward exercise to claim back the tax relief on my contributions at the end of the year?

or would it have been better all round to have the money deducted from my salary and the tax relief adjusted in my pay packet.

are employers not obliged to facilitate this?


----------



## Protocol (20 Oct 2008)

Send the PRSA cert to Revenue.

They will issue an amended Cert of tax credits.

Your net pay will rise.


----------



## Protocol (20 Oct 2008)

Don't forget to apply for PRSI relief after the tax relief.

Use this form:

[broken link removed]


----------



## orka (27 Oct 2008)

Protocol said:


> Don't forget to apply for PRSI relief after the tax relief.
> 
> Use this form:
> 
> [broken link removed]


 
Is it only PRSI that is refunded or the health levy as well?  Thanks.


----------

